

Why Interaction Degrades on Dev Teams - roginc
http://roginc.tumblr.com/post/40397904672/why-interaction-degrades-on-dev-teams

======
eplanit
“The best development teams are highly collaborative. They religiously pair
program 100% of the time, they work on site in open floor plans, they are
constantly communicating. These super teams will run circles around
stereotypical anti-social types who lock themselves away to do their work
alone.”

Says who? No citation for the quote, and the quote itself is an evidence-free
assertion (a.k.a. B.S.). I actually agree with the conclusion of the posting
that "pairing" is only appropriate for certain personality types or skill
level.

~~~
roginc
The quote was a compilation of what I had heard from various people who
positioned themselves as experts. Thanks for the feedback BTW.

~~~
jmspring
There are people that get the Agile buzz. They take the word of whatever
source imparted the wisdom as gospel and try and use it as a hammer in every
situation.

The reality is, people, projects, and situations differ. Smart people and
groups evaluate these additional approaches like any other tool - can it bring
value? The exact answer to that is rarely the same for any two individuals or
groups.

------
chris_mahan
I do my best work (code|writing) when there is absolutely nobody around me.

~~~
dvhh
"Best" is highly subjective, as you can always write better code. But I can
somehow agree that unwanted noise is an unneeded distraction while coding. Of
course the subject of headphone in a workplace is always a touchy subject, but
they are sometime necessary.

~~~
chris_mahan
Best in the sense of my personal work. I am absolutely not saying my best wok
is better than anybody else's.

------
willtheperson
I love collaboration while planning and talking about how / why to implement
something; however, when I want to actually build that idea, I'm typically
much faster when I just throw on some headphones and go for it.

Admittedly, I've never pair programmed. Sounds like two bros writing a
screenplay in a coffee shop and high-fiving over every rad idea they jam on.

~~~
ccontrast
I see pair programming as a fantastic way to learn - from what I've
experienced, though, it's not an ideal way to work through a project in its
entirety.

------
roginc
Anyone out there feel this might be a matter of unintentional discrimination?

~~~
logn
Not legally in the US as only the explicitly named groups in law are
protected. (But I do think that there's discrimination against socially
awkward people--it's almost inherent in the term. However, I think this is all
driven by management doing whatever they think will work to drive results and
developers happily accepting the BS.)

